# Project Twilight 2



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Twilight 1 is long gone. Parts went one way, frame went somewhere else. Time for part 2.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This time I have no plan, no idea what its going to look like. I just know that its going to be another 12 full or radical. And Im going to start with this pile of scrap pieces.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to go off the template for my lil tiger so I got the dimensions figured out. I will be using as much Schwinn metal as I can so Im using this Schwinn head tube to start off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And this is where I ended up for a while. All Schwinn metal so far.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And then I decided to go a different route. So I scrapped the top part and started on this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So I had this crank thing and I cut it up for other projects. Now I gotta fill in the holes. Since Im trying to use as much Schwinn metal as I can I took a scrap piece of tube from another frame and cut it in half so I could flatten it out and use it to fill in the gap.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Some sick work. Cant wait to see it all done.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And then this part had to go so I made the piece to fill in the hole.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks guys. I have more progress I just have to take some more pics. More updates tomorrow or whenever Art posts pics of the bike hes painting for me.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

I wish I could see whats going on ib this thread... damn phone...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking good man! Lot of work!


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> And this is where I ended up for a while. All Schwinn metal so far.


Looking good


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Props to my homie Raul...you get down


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i already seen the plans for this bike man its going to look bad ass ....


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> i already seen the plans for this bike man its going to look bad ass ....


Jea


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Yep gonna finally show peeps wat a real 12 suppose to look like, from working tv to working hydros and rideable....real talk....


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Lil Spanks said:


> Yep gonna finally show peeps wat a real 12 suppose to look like, from working tv to working hydros and rideable....real talk....


:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Yep gonna finally show peeps wat a real 12 suppose to look like, from working tv to working hydros and rideable....real talk....


That's right.....I want to see you ride it...watching tv and hitting the switches


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Lil Spanks said:


> Yep gonna finally show peeps wat a real 12 suppose to look like, from working tv to working hydros and rideable....real talk....


Who we referring this towards..?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> Who we referring this towards..?


Probably err body


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

jea


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Probably err body


Shiiiiiit well we all know my bike is functional turns pedals air works monitor works sterio works gauges. So if towards me well nice try lmao


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> Shiiiiiit well we all know my bike is functional turns pedals air works monitor works sterio works gauges. So if towards me well nice try lmao


Oh. Why do you think he's directing that at you?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

X2


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Thats why i first asked it as a question. 
I am asking who that comment is directed towards because i know for a fact that hellboy 51/50 & baby steps are all working functional 12" bikes. So to say he is going to show what a real working 12" bike is supposed to be like with working blah blah blah, thats basicaly saying that none of OUR bikes are functional.
so in reguards to me speaking on HB that is just saying response to his comment, hypotheticaly if thats directed at me for say.
Now if it's typical lilspanks and raul bs just talking to stir shit up then disregard all said comments and ill just lmfao about it, if it's a suttle way of calling someone out though then out and say who your going after hahaha


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

96tein said:


> Thats why i first asked it as a question.
> I am asking who that comment is directed towards because i know for a fact that hellboy 51/50 & baby steps are all working functional 12" bikes. So to say he is going to show what a real working 12" bike is supposed to be like with working blah blah blah, thats basicaly saying that none of OUR bikes are functional.
> so in reguards to me speaking on HB that is just saying response to his comment, hypotheticaly if thats directed at me for say.
> Now if it's typical lilspanks and raul bs just talking to stir shit up then disregard all said comments and ill just lmfao about it, if it's a suttle way of calling someone out though then out and say who your going after hahaha


im sure once it get built and hit up a few shows then it will be sold to tonyo again then tonyo will part out the bike slap some tnt parts and go for bike of the yr lol j/k


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:drama::drama:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> Thats why i first asked it as a question.
> I am asking who that comment is directed towards because i know for a fact that hellboy 51/50 & baby steps are all working functional 12" bikes. So to say he is going to show what a real working 12" bike is supposed to be like with working blah blah blah, thats basicaly saying that none of OUR bikes are functional.
> so in reguards to me speaking on HB that is just saying response to his comment, hypotheticaly if thats directed at me for say.
> Now if it's typical lilspanks and raul bs just talking to stir shit up then disregard all said comments and ill just lmfao about it, if it's a suttle way of calling someone out though then out and say who your going after hahaha


Well I'm just sayin there's a lot more twelve inch bikes out there then the ones you mentioned. Unless someone directly says your name or mentions your bike you probably shouldn't assume anything.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

yall are all wrong. he's talking to me. cus he skurred about this whoopin im bringin to him


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Your making another 12" danny?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think mike doesn't care but I'm not sure? :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I think mike doesn't care but I'm not sure? :wave:


Yeaaaahhhh I'm thinking you sir are correct lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: ready for vegas


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

As soon as I get back to the house I will post some pics.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> :RO~Chucky: ready for vegas


was just there last week, cant wait for the four day weekend.... gonna get wasted


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So this is the crank case kinda patched up. I know it looks ugly but I will clean it up some more later


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what I'm going to go with.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And this is the plan for what it's going to look like from the side. I have a few details to figure out but I will worry about it when I get there. I haven't figured out the back of the frame yet so I still have to work on that part.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

These will be the first pieces cut out of 1/4" steel. I can't get them cut out until Tuesday but I should have them by the weekend. I would work on them next weekend but I will be at the super show so it will have to wait until then. For more updates.

I will try to work on other parts of the frame or something else in the mean time. Check back later for more updates.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT HAZA and A-Designs going to come out with something bad ass


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Bike is going to come out hella sick. I like the style.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will post some more pics this weekend. Not much going on until I get to the shop. But I should have major updates by next weekend.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Finally got these pieces back. I just need to clean them up and then I can weld them on. More updates in one week.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates tomorrow...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Yay.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So yesterday I was finally able to work on this. First thing I needed to do was clean up these pieces.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Today, pieces cleaned up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The only thing I was able to do was get these pieces welded on. I cut the grooves in the crank case.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That's all for today. I will be working on the front part of the frame during the week. More updates soon.


----------



## WD68_Revenge (Oct 3, 2013)

NICE BUILD! Cant wait to see it done up!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT for some updates. I will post some up tonight.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The frame is finally starting to come together. I will be working on it's this week so there will be more progress soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what the back will look like. Hopefully it will be done soon. More updates soon.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby : where are the updates ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby : where are the updates ?


I just posted the. You have just been updated.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> The frame is finally starting to come together. I will be working on it's this week so there will be more progress soon.


 sick work.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> The frame is finally starting to come together. I will be working on it's this week so there will be more progress soon.


Looking good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Fuck that frame:thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil Spanks said:


> Fuck that frame:thumbsdown:


You mad bro?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You mad bro?


Yep heard you traded the frame for a bike. But it is what it is!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil Spanks said:


> Yep heard you traded the frame for a bike. But it is what it is!!!!


I would have traded the frame for cash in Fresno but it is what it is.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

that sucks no twilight 2  lol


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice fabrication


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So it's a long story but the frame is done and it's on its way to being finished. The new owner is where it should have went in the first place so it back on track. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Back on track. Can't wait to see it done.


Fuck yeah


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

This frame looks nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So just a quick update. I seen a pic of this bike painted and put together. I have to say it looks really nice but there is technically no more "Twilight". It's called something else now but you guys will see it out there at the shows next year. Goodnight.


----------

